# Lamictal - Crying spells?



## cltool9 (Feb 20, 2008)

ok so, i tried Anafranil for about 6 weeks and made it up to 75 mg and it made everything so much worse, i was afraid to get out of bed, now i'm on 25 mg of lamictal and at first i thought i was crying because i was sad that i wanted to go back to how i felt before, i'm really determined that i can beat this i'm doing/thinking nothing but positive thoughts, focusing on external things, but i noticed as i was watching a movie with my dad that i all of a sudden just felt like crying out of nowhere and i was feeling really good and talking to him and what not, but then it just starts to spiral out of control I took off up the stairs and i just started crying and then i start thinking of all of my symptoms which just makes it that much worse. so i'm wondering if anybody else has had experience with Lamictal can it cause crying spells like this?.


----------

